# Ewa is finally 2lbs!!



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

*Ewa is finally 2lbs!! Sandy is 4lbs*

[/URL

4 months old & finally 2lbs- we have had chi's but never had a micro. She has such a big personality for her tiny size. She seems to have a harder time grasping the potty training, is it harder for micro chi's? Vet corrected me and told me there is no such thing as teacups she is just a micro chihuahua

[URL=http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/mrsdepondicchello/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-11/AE2BD2BF-B61F-4C91-83B6-EEA4F955A37C_zpszw6wyoxv.jpg.html]

Sandy is only 1 week older double Ewa's size. Rare moment caught them keeping still.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

2chimomma said:


> [/URL
> 
> 4 months old & finally 2lbs- we have had chi's but never had a micro. She has such a big personality for her tiny size. She seems to have a harder time grasping the potty training, is it harder for micro chi's? Vet corrected me and told me there is no such thing as teacups she is just a micro chihuahua


awww, Ewa looks so cute and love the dress on her. it looks like she still has some room to grow in it too. ( i'll try to get you those pics of the other dresses soon... just been real busy lately but I should be able to retake some pics within the next couple days  )


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you Elaina, Sandy doesn't care to wear clothes and figures out how to take off his shirts, lol. Ewa on the other hand acts like the princess with her dresses and prances around the house and neighborhood as if she is modeling.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Omg she's the cutest little thing ever! I love the white marking on her head. They're both really cute!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

2chimomma said:


> Thank you Elaina, Sandy doesn't care to wear clothes and figures out how to take off his shirts, lol. Ewa on the other hand acts like the princess with her dresses and prances around the house and neighborhood as if she is modeling.


that is great that she loves clothes. ohhhh , I didn't see that 2nd pic. that is very cute !!! I love how they match


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

sandy and ewa are little cuties! I love that ewa enjoys wearing clothes, she sounds like Gucci.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

I love the little diamond on her forehead too  She's a cutie pie - well, they both are!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

They are both so cute. Love their outfits. A vet told me not to expect Piper (2.5 lb.) to ever be potty trained. While she still has the occasional accident they are all close to the potty pad. Ewa is still a puppy, she'll get it. I don't have many suggestions as her foster mom, ChiChiLove, did most of the training before we got her. We did get an Iris pen from Walmart and put a bed and pad in it. We didn't need to use it very long. Are you crate training? How is she doing with that?


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

She is doing better with the puppy apartment. She was having a hard time holding it in her create if I had to go to the work for longer then 3 hrs and at night found she would do her business in one end of the create. So the puppy apart is divided with a loft and the other side has a puppy pad for her to go. 
But was is interesting is she started sleeping with us and will curl up with us all night without a issue and when we wake up we automatically put her in her apartment to go on her pad.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Always wanted to hear from someone who used the puppy apartment. Glad it's working for you. I hate leaving them without a means of 'relief' even as trained adults.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Aww, they are both so cute and I love their outfits!! 

I also have a tiny chi, Carolina, she is 2lbs 5 oz. full grown and while housebreaking/potty training seemed to take longer for her. It was not impossible and I consider her to be 99% potty trained now. She has not had an accident in several months and when I did before it was my fault and always on throw rugs that look like potty pads. I chose the route to train for two methods. She is both outdoor and pee pad trained, which I think is most of the reason it took longer, not necessarily her size. But, I knew going into training for both it would take longer and would be confusing for her for a while, but she caught on to the routine eventually. Patience, routine, scheduled feedings, loads of praise and not allowing a situation for her to fail are what make potty training successful no matter what method you chose and their size. I also used the iris pen for a little over a year as a tool to help with potty training.


----------

